# Nursing bra that hides nipples?



## JessC (Jul 5, 2006)

Sheesh. I have 2 Bravados that are basically just sleep bras, and 2 "out and about" bras that always show my nipples.. and a few nursing tanks that manage to hide my nipples, but not enough to be worn solo. Plus it's 5000 degrees in Houston, and I can't go around in 2 shirts.... plus, they give me a uniboob...







. (oh, and the bra layer comes up higher than the tank, so I have a boob thong showing)
I saw a padded nursing bra at Target... the only one I ever tried (from Walmart) the padding got all weird and crater-ish right away and so I chunked it.
I just want a bra that is comfortable and hides my nipples, that I can nurse in.
Or a nursing tank, same thing... that can be worn alone.
I'm pretty modest... especially when it comes to the "girls" - they are so big now!








Somebody help!


----------



## PMolly (Dec 16, 2005)

Have you tried Lily Padz? They are suppossed to help hid the nip.


----------



## TattooedMama (Aug 31, 2005)

I like the lightly padded underwire bras from Motherhood maternity. For the same reason, it gives a very "smooth" look and hides large nursing nipples. I love em. Especially in black!


----------



## JessC (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't wear pads, but I've never tried the lilypads. the motherhood bra looks great. I think I'll go to my local store and try on a couple. Thanks!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I gave up the nipple battle.

Also in Houston though!









-Angela


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

I have LilyPadz - they hide the nip VERY well. Most times I go braless with my lilies!


----------



## DWAXSMOM (Aug 28, 2005)

Try the Anita 5049. Not great for above D cup though. The Elle McPherson helps some people. The Bella Materna ruched clip and Padded also are helpful. Lilypadz are a great start!


----------



## gilnikche (Nov 19, 2001)

Check out the first two styles on this page:

http://elizabethlee.com/clothing/leadinglady.htm

I bought the second one in pink & I wear a 42 DD


----------



## sweedma (Jul 6, 2006)

Absolutely try Lilypadz! They are worth the expense because they last for months and absolutely cover pointy nipples. I think I'm going to keep some around post-weaning just for that purpose! I usually just wear my Target nursing tank-top and Lilypadz.


----------



## zaksma (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm not sure how good these are but I saw them advertised somewhere (I think the newest Mothering but can't remember) and thought they looked nice:

http://www.bravadodesigns.com/product.asp?ID=18


----------



## Nolan's Mama (Mar 15, 2006)

I second the Anita 5049, it's my favorite by far!


----------

